# الى من يبحث عن التميز



## تاتش ارت (16 يناير 2012)

#*1* (*permalink*)
تاتش ارت​ 



متسوق محترف​ 






​ 



مواضيعي / ردودي​ 



رقم العضو: 195634تاريخ التسجيل : Oct 2011الصفة : سيدة أعمالالمشاركات : 102​ 





 











*البخور البيشي المميز*​ 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



يسعد صباحكم /مسائكم​ 




رغبة ً منا لتقديم الافضل لزبائننا نقدم لكم افضل البخور والعطور الدوسري والبيشي ومن المشهور عن منطقة بيشة اجود انواع البخور ومنطقة وادي الدواسر الغنيه عن التعريف ​ 

اقدم لكم افضل انواع البخور والعطور والمسك القرشي الاصلي ولوشنات للجسم ​ 

بسم الله نبدأ​ 




بخور مميز بــ150 ريال ​ 





​ 




ومنه الحجم الصغير بــ25 ريال ​ 





​ 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 

والبخور المميز للعرائس ريحته ثابته ومضمونه بــ200 ريال ​ 





​ 




وفيه الحجم الصغير بـ35 ريال ​ 





​ 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــ ​ 

والمبثوث الملكي المييز من افضل العطور والعود انا اللي اسويه يشهد الله اختار الافضل​ 








​ 








​ 

سعره بــ35 ريال ​ 

ــــــــــــــــ​ 

والمرشات لغرف النوم وللمفارش وللبيت ككل ريحته بالبيت كله ونسبة تركيز العطر فيه عاليه مخلط من عطور فرنسيه غاليه وانا اللي اسويه نسبة تركيز العطور الزيته فيه اعلى من 70%​ 








​ 

سعتها 250 مل ​ 

وسعره بــ50 ريال ​ 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 

وعطور فرنسيه تعبئه شغل مضمون فيه الخفيف والمركز حسب الطلب​ 








​ 

وسعره الكبيره بــ25 ريال ​ 

والصغيره بـ15 ريال ​ 

ــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 

واللوشن للجسم ريحته حلوه وقوويه فيه ((بالعود- التوت ))​ 








​ 

سعره بـ35 ريال ​ 

ـــــــــــــ​ 

واخيرا المسك القرشي الاصلي مضمون 100 % اخذه من المورد الاصلي​ 

نفس عبدالصمد القرشي ​ 





​ 

وسعره بــ35 ريال​ 





واسعار الجمله اسعار غير ​ 

وانا في الطائف اوشحن لجميع مناطق المملكه ​ 

للتواصل عن طريق الخاص او الجوال 0566057700 ​ 

الرجاء للجادين فقط​ 

اتمنى رفع الموضوع بدعوه رفع الله قدركم واعلى شأنكم في الدنيا والآخر ​ 

ورزقنا وياكم الرزق الحلال اللهم امييييييييييييين​


----------



## تاتش ارت (16 يناير 2012)

*رد: الى من يبحث عن التميز*

سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (16 يناير 2012)

*رد: الى من يبحث عن التميز*

بالتوووفيق يارب


----------



## تاتش ارت (17 يناير 2012)

*رد: الى من يبحث عن التميز*

وياك ياراب


----------



## tjarksa (17 يناير 2012)

*رد: الى من يبحث عن التميز*

الله يوفقك بالرزق الحلا ل.


----------



## تاتش ارت (18 يناير 2012)

*رد: الى من يبحث عن التميز*

اميييييييين واياك اخوي وجميع المسلمين


----------



## تاتش ارت (18 يناير 2012)

*رد: الى من يبحث عن التميز*

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## تاتش ارت (18 يناير 2012)

*رد: الى من يبحث عن التميز*

.......................


----------



## تاتش ارت (19 يناير 2012)

*رد: الى من يبحث عن التميز*

.............................................


----------



## تاتش ارت (20 يناير 2012)

*رد: الى من يبحث عن التميز*

..........................................


----------



## تاتش ارت (21 يناير 2012)

*رد: الى من يبحث عن التميز*

.................................


----------



## تاتش ارت (25 يناير 2012)

*رد: الى من يبحث عن التميز*

................................


----------



## تاتش ارت (28 يناير 2012)

*رد: الى من يبحث عن التميز*

.......................


----------



## تاتش ارت (31 يناير 2012)

*رد: الى من يبحث عن التميز*

.........................
........................


----------



## تاتش ارت (3 فبراير 2012)

*رد: الى من يبحث عن التميز*

..........................


----------



## تاتش ارت (7 فبراير 2012)

*رد: الى من يبحث عن التميز*

......................


----------



## بنت الحربي (29 يناير 2016)

*رد: الى من يبحث عن التميز*

ماشاءالله تبارك الله موفقين يارب


----------

